# Anyone ride the R3 and the RS? what can you tell me?



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

I am currently riding an S1 and am considering jumping into the Carbon world. I like the $ of the RS's but want to be happy with my purchase. I love my S1. I am not a racer. I only ride around 100 miles per month during good weather and 30 to 50 during winter mos. What can you tell me?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

As I said in your other, doubled post, the S1 and R3 geometry is identical. If you're happy with that, get the R3. If you want a more comfort, less racy ride, get the RS


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

R3s are on sale right now for the same price as an RS


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Or you can wait for the 2011 R3, which has a geometry that approaches the RS...


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a cannondale CAAD 8 before I got my R3. I can tell you that 2 things surprised me. The first was the ride. Smooth as butter on the R3. It was like I never felt bumps that would have knocked me hard before. It is a sweet ride. The second was on descents. I never realized how bad my cannondale was until I rode my R3 down a 10 mile hill. It rides like it is on rails: stable, stiff and direct. You feel like you are in charge. 

It is the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden. I love my R3. No regrets. And at 15 lbs, what more can one ask for.


----------

